# 7A48-5000 Moon-Phase Chronograph



## Kencat (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone help bought and worn from new now just sitting on the table?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I *may* be able to help, but first I need you to be a little more specific. :closedeyes:

There were two versions of the Seiko 7A48-5000 'Moonphase' chrono' produced.

The two-tone Stainless 7A48-5000, product code *SPV018J*, which uses the B1406*C* bracelet:










and the all Gold-plated 7A48-5000, product code *SPV022J* which uses the B1406*G* bracelet:










More photos of both versions can be found here: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/dir1/chrono_quartz/7A48-5000/index.html

The bracelets for both versions are stamped on the rear, at the lug-end fixings, with B1406*.E* (note suffix).

Apart from their different finishes they are effectively the same bracelet. Which one are you looking for ? :huh:


----------



## Kencat (Nov 3, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I *may* be able to help, but first I need you to be a little more specific. :closedeyes:
> 
> There were two versions of the Seiko 7A48-5000 'Moonphase' chrono' produced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kencat (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi it would be great should you be able to help - The watch is a 7A48-5000. The bracelet is alternate stainless/gold tone as your first example shows with B1460.E stamped on it (not .C). The part that is broken (come apart) is is the junction between the link to the watch and the second link and the gold band is missing(please allow for my lack of technical description). Thanks Nick


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I *may* be able to help, but first I need you to be a little more specific. :closedeyes:
> 
> .... the all Gold-plated 7A48-5000, product code *SPV022J* which uses the B1406*G* bracelet:
> 
> ...


Sorry, Ken ....

But I'm afraid I can't help you. 

That's why I pointed out there were two versions of this bracelet.



Kencat said:


> The bracelet is alternate stainless/gold tone as your first example shows with B1406.E (edited) stamped on it (not .C).


Unfortunately the one I have 'spare' is the all-over gold-plated version - B1406*G*.

I picked this up on eBay last month (it's brand new and unused):










Bought it by accident. I was hoping it was a B140*5*G (for a 7A38-7190).

They look *very* similar (especially in the seller's auction listing photo). :down:

Anyway .... sorry I couldn't help in this instance. Suggest you keep an eye open on eBay.

These things obviously do turn up - you've just got to know *exactly* what you're looking at.


----------



## Kencat (Nov 3, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I *may* be able to help, but first I need you to be a little more specific. :closedeyes:
> ...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


BESTILL my beating heart: :man_in_love:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

It's nice to see another one of these on here! !










Real close, just a few differences Roman Numerals, markers, etc.

Edit: Mine's stamped Z1093*E (the gold is only in the center portion).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Edit: Mine's stamped Z1093*E


That's the bracelet part number. Which makes yours a 7A48-7000, or more likely the US model 7A48-7009.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Mine's stamped Z1093*E
> ...


but its dead rare


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Which makes yours a 7A48-7000, or more likely the US model 7A48-7009.
> ...


Hardly 'rare' (at all).  They pop up in the 'Bay almost as regularly as the two-tone 7A48-5000's. :tongue_ss:

Check out item # 270707455187 for example, listed a few hours ago - although that one's not on the original bracelet.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


C'mon man... it even says 'Rare' in the title...







Plus that's a big 'although'...


----------



## hansseiko (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everybody.

Is there anyone who could help me with a spare (half)strap type B1406G goldplated for my 7A48-5000 Moonphase Chronograph?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Which makes yours a 7A48-7000, or more likely the US model 7A48-7009.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Hardly 'rare' (at all).  They pop up in the 'Bay almost as regularly as the two-tone 7A48-5000's. :tongue_ss:


Speaking of which, there's a couple of nice-looking examples of these 7A48's listed on eBay in the UK at the moment.

However, somewhat ambitiously over-priced, IMHO - albeit with my limited experience of watching 7A48 auctions. 

The seller has set 'Buy-it-Now' prices of *Â£399.00* for the 7A48-7000 and a whopping *Â£449.00* for the 7A48-5000. :shocking:

It'll be an interesting comparison to see what the 'common or garden' 7A48-7009 on eBay in the States makes.

That one - item # 280708603066 is currently at a shade under $11 with 3Â½ days of the auction left to run.

However, it is described as being in 'NOT IN WORKING ORDER'. The pushers all appear to be stuck in.


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

A nice looking 7A48-7009 two-tone is up on eBay in the States for Buy-It-Now $179.99 U.S.(ships worldwide). Ebay item #300579115370. Has Z1093 strap.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW !! I'm amazed it's still for sale. It looks in good nick to me....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

How about some decent photos of your 'new' 7A48, Skip ? :huh: Apparently it's in quite good nick too.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> A nice looking 7A48-7009 two-tone is up on eBay in the States for Buy-It-Now $179.99 U.S.(ships worldwide).
> 
> Ebay item #300579115370.





watchking1 said:


> WOW !! I'm amazed it's still for sale. It looks in good nick to me....


It didn't stop there very long. :acute:

Anybody else spotted the 7A48-5000, N.O.S. with tags, listed yesterday evening on eBay in the U.K ?


----------

